# Smokeaholics anonymous



## glued2it (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello My my name is glued2it and I have a addiction!

*Step1:*
*I admitt I have become powerless over smoking meat and my wife has become unmanageable!*

How many of you check SMF before checking your email?

Now be honest.

I do!


----------



## roger (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll be the first to admit it, crazy huh?


----------



## glued2it (Oct 25, 2007)

All the people that vote for email are in denial.

First you must admit you have a problem!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm a smokeaholic ....but I have to check my e-mails first due to the fact that I'm not crazy about my phone.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I even have a cell phone that I do not turn on unless I need to call someone. heh


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Cowgirl, I'm with you on the cell phone thing. Ring a ding... no thanks.


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 25, 2007)

This thread/poll just reminded me that I need to go check my email.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Ba_LoKo, you crack me up man!


----------



## moltenone (Oct 25, 2007)

gotta say SMF and proud of it!!!!!! there i said it.


Mark


----------



## allen (Oct 25, 2007)

I check SMF every morning around 4:30am before going to work


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't even check my e-mail anymore...........everything i need is right here!!


----------



## mossymo (Oct 26, 2007)

I am a member of many websites (Google MossyMO). But in all honesty, this is the site I tune into first. I love to hunt and fish; but the end result it is so I can smoke something. 

I like the idea of reloading my own rifle cartridges and shotshells, harvesting a meal for the freeezer and then processing and or smoking the product for the table. I try to make most things we need in life myself; it makes me more proud of the final product and it helps if I have saved a few dollars (I want more than I can afford.....).


----------



## chris_harper (Oct 26, 2007)

SMF is my start page for my browser. i check it constantly. i'd bet most of the daily hits are me looking at stuff. my browser has tabbed browsing, so when i click on a bookmark, it opens it in a new tab. i just click back on the SMF tab to come back here. i reload it everytime i do, so it shows new threads or posts.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 26, 2007)

I receive regular emails from SMF if there is a post in a thread I posted in so I check my email first, and often.


----------



## smokin for life (Oct 26, 2007)

The only E-Mail I get is (I'm almost afraid to say this) is SPAM.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Oct 27, 2007)

When home, I check my email first.  After that, go to a "favorite"...Aviation news, then to "Mega Millions" to see if I just retired!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Then to SMF to give Blachhawk19 and BBQ Bubba a hard time.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  The better half complains I spend too much time on this site.........My reply....... I could be looking at adult sites.  She doesn't say much after that!  One for the guys!


----------



## badss (Oct 27, 2007)

How'd you guys know I check this first....as I look over my shoulder for a camera! LOL.


----------



## rockyb (Oct 29, 2007)

We have a few hobbies and smoking meat is only one of them, although lately we have been doing a lot of it.  So I check my email first to see if there are any replies to posts I make on any of the forums....including smoking meat, motorcycle forums (2 sites right now), and winemaking forum.


----------



## scotty (Oct 29, 2007)

I check the wild and retired  old  goats forum first and then the  SMF


----------



## chris_harper (Oct 29, 2007)

rocky, what motorcycoe forums you frequent? 

crew, my wife says at least i am not looking at those sites when she thinks of how much time i soend here.


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2007)

i only check my emails first if it is buisiness hours, and only my work email, any other time, i gotta check the smf first.


----------



## rockyb (Oct 30, 2007)

I frequent the crystalrivercruisers.com and thegsresources.com. I own 2 motorcycles and Scotty owns 4. 

I don't understand your statement. Do thing there is something wrong with motorcycle sites?

I also frequent a winemaking site, as that is one of my hobbies.


----------



## fudley (Oct 30, 2007)

I used to check my emails first now I check SMF first. After a month and a half  of smoking ---------I admit i'm an addict. There I said It.


                Bud


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 30, 2010)

I usually set my post to instant notification, so I get an email as soon as there is a new post.  I also have my email and SMF open 24/7.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have to also admit it I'm a smokaholic. I like it too ans so do the people around me like the food too.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 30, 2010)

I check a few sites before I check in @ SMF,  not necessarily email.  A couple other bbq sites, and a Chicago food site.  SMF is probably my 4th or 5th stop.


----------



## suthrngrllr (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok ok I admit it I'm addicted, and I blame nobody but myself. I must check this site 50 times a day if not more and there is always something new and interesting to read or look at.


----------



## dribron (Apr 30, 2010)

Okay, fine I like it , like it alot. I have a need to smoke something almost everyday, and I check this site, morning, break and after work all night long. But that doesnt mean I have a problem....... ! I can stop any time I want, really..


----------



## caveman (May 1, 2010)

I am with Jim on this one but SMF is probably my third stop & on certain days, my first.  It is a mixture.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 1, 2010)

dont get me wrong,  it may not be the frirst place I check out, but I pop in and out almost all day.


----------

